# Pella 250 vs 350 series



## Mordekyle (Dec 3, 2020)

The installers will likely cut the nail fins off.

Then they will trap the windows in the openings with primed quarter round or trim. 

They are too stupid to paint wood before they install it. They don’t get paid enough to care.

Sorry if I sound pessimistic, but I see this all the time. Keep an eye out and keep this post updated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ede Smith (Dec 14, 2020)

Mordekyle said:


> The installers will likely cut the nail fins off.
> 
> Then they will trap the windows in the openings with primed quarter round or trim.
> 
> ...


Well that's disheartening but doesn't surprise me with some of the labor pool who isn't quality conscious. I will keep an eye on the installers. 

Still looking for opinions between the 250 and 350 as we need to finalize soon.


----------



## Ede Smith (Dec 14, 2020)

Anybody?


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

This may be a case of, "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all."


----------



## Ede Smith (Dec 14, 2020)

XSleeper said:


> This may be a case of, "if you can't say anything nice, don't say anything at all."


Is it because they are vinyl? The 350 series for vinyl is rated #1 in Consumer Reports. What would you suggest, Anderson instead? They are over $3,000 more.


----------



## oberon476 (Mar 10, 2020)

I would suggest that you would have to search long and hard to find a window pro who wouldn't have major problems with that CR report.


----------



## Ede Smith (Dec 14, 2020)

oberon476 said:


> I would suggest that you would have to search long and hard to find a window pro who wouldn't have major problems with that CR report.


----------

